# VR6 TURBO oil feed



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry but i need some help with my oil lines.. i know how the return lines go but from the turbo to the head ....were does that oil feed line goes...please help ...not a new b to vw but my first turbo kit install...please post pics..sites refer...etc.also i need a downpipe for my turbo its a T3/T4 turbo lookin at least 3" or does most ppl custom it.thankx


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 TURBO oil feed (yasenVRT)*

12posts below yours








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3604686

as for the downpipe.. i am building a custom setup with a v-band adapter. pm me for more details.. should be having one made next week, could prob get a 2nd one made for ya if we have the same gear










_Modified by IN-FLT at 3:27 PM 12-26-2007_


----------

